# Wheel woollies



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just got to say - the best wheel brushes I have ever owned. Bought the set of three for 35 quid and they are perfect for the 20 inch wheels on the RS.

Anyone looking for wheel brushes you can't go far wrong with these


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

+1 on that, money well spent.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Got a link Matt?

John


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Polishedbliss should have them in stock 8)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Delta4 said:


> Polishedbliss should have them in stock 8)


Cheers

I think I'll see if I can find them at the Inters on Sunday first

John


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Been using woolies for the best part of 5 years now and wouldnt use anything else.

So simple and good to use. I've also bought a 45 degree angled one and very good for behind the spokes.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Delta4 said:


> Polishedbliss should have them in stock 8)


That's exactly where I got them from 

Also bought gyeon wheel sealant - this stuff is so good but needs 24hours to cure unless you have an infra red lamp in which case it's about an hour


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Matt B said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishedbliss should have them in stock 8)
> ...


The gyeon range of products work very well, they are amongst my favourite brands/hoard of products 8)


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

They sound expensive for what they are, but hands down best money I've spent on anything detailing related. If you don't own any, get some now!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I ordered some today (along with a load of other stuff [smiley=sunny.gif] 8) ) so will be interesting to compare them to all my other wheel brushes...

...is it wrong I have 'wheel brushes'? Plural?!?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Used the Wheel Woolies at the weekend - awesome bit of kit!

Loved the long handle on the big brush, made it really easy to clean the entire width of the inner wheel rim (8.5" rim). Superb, but at £36 they'd have to be!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Pricey, but well worth it!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Used the Wheel Woolies at the weekend - awesome bit of kit!
> 
> Loved the long handle on the big brush, made it really easy to clean the entire width of the inner wheel rim (8.5" rim). Superb, but at £36 they'd have to be!


Glad to hear that, I wouldn't often recommend stuff like this but found them to be such a massive improvement on what I was using before. And since I put the Gyeon wheel sealant on my wheels I haven't needed to use any chemicals at all to get them back to perfect each week - just johnsons baby bath in warm water and these brushes


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just ordered a set of these wheel woolies 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There appears to be many "Wheel Woolies" & many detailer/retailers have their own name on them.
Are these copies & are there genuine ones, if so how can I tell ?
Mine have "Carbon Collective" name on them.
Hoggy.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, There appears to be many "Wheel Woolies" & many detailer/retailers have their own name on them.
> Are these copies & are there genuine ones, if so how can I tell ?
> Mine have "Carbon Collective" name on them.
> Hoggy.


The geniune ones have wheel woolies stamped on them as sold by polishedbliss 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Delta4 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, There appears to be many "Wheel Woolies" & many detailer/retailers have their own name on them.
> ...


Hi delta4, Thanks, mine must be copies then. 
Advertised as marino wool heads & feels like wool, not polyester. Do a good job anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The proper woolies will last much longer and are chemical resistant. 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I bought my ones from cleanyourcar.co.uk

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------

